# RV roof repair



## HoCoLion91 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a 29' Dutchman bumper pull camper 2002 model.  The roof is beginning to crack around the edges and I'm afraid it is going to leak.  What do you put on the roof of an RV to coat it?


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 7, 2012)

I painted mine with black jack roof repair from Lowes. It is a flexible rubberized roof paint, it works well but my camper is more of a cabin that never moves.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 7, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> I painted mine with black jack roof repair from Lowes. It is a flexible rubberized roof paint, it works well but my camper is more of a cabin that never moves.



Same here....You can also use white silicone to seal
cracks smooth and then coat entire roof with Kool Seal
for long term protection....Messy but it works....


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 7, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Same here....You can also use white silicone to seal
> cracks smooth and then coat entire roof with Kool Seal
> for long term protection....Messy but it works....



I don't think they make kool seal anymore.


----------



## polkhunt (Jun 7, 2012)

I have an old 78 beater and I use a flexseal caulk in the cracks and then roll it with drylok masonary seal and it works great.


----------



## one_shot (Jun 7, 2012)

This is what my son used on his camper. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1st fill cracks with self Dicor Self-Leveling Lap Sealant

I have a 99 dutchman ,I am going to use this.




http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/dicor-self-leveling-lap-sealant-white/32125


http://www.koolseal.com/product_family.asp?family=elastomeric


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is some stuff I'm thinking about using.  It's called liquid roof or rubber roof.  What do you think?

http://www.epdmcoatings.com/rv_roof_repair.html


----------



## ospreydog (Jun 10, 2012)

*Liquid Roof*

I had the same issue, talked to an rv dealer that said he only uses Liquid Roof. There are alot of YouTube videos on this product just google Liquid Roof rv and go from there. I did mine, it now looks like a brand new rubber roof and will last for many years. Hope this helps.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 10, 2012)

JB Weld the cracks then spray with flex seal!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 10, 2012)

I took my 2001 coachmen to Northgate rv and had it completely recalled the roof was also starting to show cracking they resealed the roof cost me 385 they used he liquid roof stuff and its great that did an awesome job


----------



## papachaz (Jun 14, 2012)

i used eternabond tape and the dicor self leveling sealant on mine. easy to do and no problems since


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah, the source of the leak was around the tv antenae where the caulk had cracked.  Rain was leaking inside and running out the speaker in the ceiling.  I went to the RV supply store and bought a tube of the dicor self leveling sealant.  I cut out the old caulk around the antena and cleaned with alcohol and put the new sealant on it.


----------



## papasage (Jun 17, 2012)

i replaced the rubber roof on my 26 ft . class c 1992  . material  around$700.00.material and a couple of weekins .


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 8, 2015)

*Papasage*

I sent you a pm.


----------

